# Crank case vent line run up... Non catch can.



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

My bike is obviously snorkeled but I don't have the crank vent mod done, I need to get it done though I guess. However I can't do the catch can mod, as I have discussed this and it will void my warranty.. So I'm just looking at extending the line up to the pod from the crank and put some coils in it prior to the pod, with a filter on the end..... But first... Lets say I don't do it. What is the difference between leaving it as is and running it up other than puking oil into the air box? I figure either way if you dunk the snorkels it's going to get water in the oil right? If so why not just get a long hose from the crank to the air box and coil it up a bunch instead of running the vent line up? 

Assuming I do it though, how tough is it to do? When I had the plastics off to snork the bike I couldn't even get my hand in there to get to the line, what all do I need to take off to get to it? And any suggestions in the routing of the line? I'd like to run under the pod because it looks cleaner to me, so should I coil it up a bunch before I it goes to the pod? 

Any help is appreciated, 

Jeremy


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It is definately a pain to get to w/o taking the box off. But I was able to get it done. I think that if you put some loops in it like you are talking about, it might solve the puking problem.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

from what i have gathered, if u start pukin alot of oil, u run the chance of starvin the bike for oil and spinnin a rod bearing.


----------



## muddy-one (Mar 3, 2009)

I don't know if putting coils would be a good thing or not. It sounds like a good idea, but I wonder if putting coils (holding oil in the line) would keep the motor from venting correctly?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

^ that would be a concern i had too.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

TEXAN AVIATOR said:


> My bike is obviously snorkeled but I don't have the crank vent mod done, I need to get it done though I guess. However I can't do the catch can mod, as I have discussed this and it will void my warranty.. So I'm just looking at extending the line up to the pod from the crank and put some coils in it prior to the pod, with a filter on the end..... But first... Lets say I don't do it. What is the difference between leaving it as is and running it up other than puking oil into the air box? I figure either way if you dunk the snorkels it's going to get water in the oil right? If so why not just get a long hose from the crank to the air box and coil it up a bunch instead of running the vent line up?
> 
> Assuming I do it though, how tough is it to do? When I had the plastics off to snork the bike I couldn't even get my hand in there to get to the line, what all do I need to take off to get to it? And any suggestions in the routing of the line? I'd like to run under the pod because it looks cleaner to me, so should I coil it up a bunch before I it goes to the pod?
> 
> ...


How will the catch-can mod void the warranty? 
All you need to do is buy a new valve cover and modify that one. gotta take it to dealer? Slap on the old valve cover. Two shakes of a leg and it's all done.
If you are planning on coiling it, i would do sevral at the top then tie then together with zip ties, then hide the coil in the pod. there's room in there.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

here is a pic of what was done to my bike by a shop. he also had a long piece of foam stuck in the airbox side of the vent.










i guess it worked, but im fixin to change this up and run a catchcan...should be installin tonite


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I would not add the coils. Thats just a way for oil to get trapped in the line.IMO the catch can is the best way to do it but not the easiest way. I ran mine up to the pod before i ever even knew about the catch can mod and mine works great so far. No more oil in the air box. My only compliant is some times i do smell the oil since the vent is now in the pod.

I done a write up about how i done it with pics if your interested. http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=11


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

I just have my line ran straight up to the pod. I haven't had any problems with it puking oil. I do ride wheelies, but don't make habits of it.


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

I was just wondering if you ran the vent line up to the pod without the catch can mod if you guys lost alot of oil during a ride? The reason I ask is because it seem like every time I go on a ride I should bring spare oil with me. does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Suisyco (Mar 29, 2009)

I ran mine to the pod for a while but could not stand the oil smell, it seems to me that without the catch can it will still puke oil out of the vent.(at least mine did) So I installed the catch can, it was like 15.00, no more puking, no more smell. Well worth the time and effort.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Mine has never puked oil out of the vent line since i run it up to the pod. But i do smell it from time to time.


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

I ran mine up to the pod and it pukes oil out until I got very little remaining, the only reason I didn't do the catch can mod was to save time(less down time=more ride time), but I guess I will have to get it done because I don't wnt to pay for something more expensive like rod bearing or something like that. I guess do it right the first time or dont do it at all!


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

muddy-one said:


> I don't know if putting coils would be a good thing or not. It sounds like a good idea, but I wonder if putting coils (holding oil in the line) would keep the motor from venting correctly?


Yes it will not vent correctly if you get oil in a coil. 

Now if your puking oil from wheelies. You will know if this is happening it will smoke out the tale pipe right after. Then run a line up to the pod with a filter. It would be best if you put a catch-can on in line and run the hose up hill (NO DIPS) to the catch-can. After the catch-can you can run the hose how you fell. Heck put 200ft on it if you want just put the end of the hose up high with a filter.

I have a hunch this is not problem 
If you are losing oil and you don't have any leaks (oil seals) ext, and not by wheelies. Then you may have valve seals that popped off!! It can be difficult to see this. You may only see this at idle It'll be a light blue haze out the tale pipe if you see it, or on axcel you will need some one to ride your bike for you have them punch it. It'll be just a puff of blue. If this is happening then the valve covers need to come off witch means your warranty should come in handy.

Mine did this valve seal stuff. not fun!


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

I've ran mine up to the pod but it still pukes oil the reason I know this is because I can pull the pod cover off and there is alot of oil under there and all over the front of the bike. I can smell oil from it dripping down on to the front pipe and burning off. I am on the throttle pretty hard all the time but I didnt think I would be that hard on it that I lose all my oil, It gets to the point where if I go up a hill my oil light will flash until I level it out


----------



## devildog12210 (Mar 17, 2009)

I agree with phreebsd to just get you another valve cover. You could put it back to stock fairly quickly. I just recently made my own catch can out of PVC and attached it up on my rad relocation bracket. I could have it back to stock in less than 30 minutes if I had to with a spare valve cover.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that's what im talkin about !


----------

